# Goggle advice



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Keep an eye out for Spy Zeds on S&C, nice goggles come with 2 lenses.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

those are pretty fresh man, dragon always makes quality so go for it...or go to the lhs and try a few different pairs on..anon, spys are also pretty sick..


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Depends on where you ride and what you ride. If you every ride in storms or deep powder fogging is your worst enemy. My friend rides with some Dragons and he's always complaining about them fogging when the going gets tough.(same experience with Bolle) I use oakleys which don't fog even if I try to fog them but all oakleys seem to cost a little more. Of course if you are just hitting the park and groomers and would rather chill in the lodge when its storming out it probably doesn't matter which goggles you get as long as they're name brand.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I've heard a lot of guys complain about their dragon's fogging.

They sure look good though.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

steepandcheap, whiskeymilitia, tramdock, and chainlove always have sick deals on goggles. i'm just awaiting my spy soldier goggles which i got for 37.99... you should check em out once in awhile. i always seem to catch goggles on sale


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

ElChupocabra said:


> would rather chill in the lodge when its storming out it probably doesn't matter which goggles you get as long as they're name brand.


OUCH! Sorry champ didn't re re realise I wasn't up to standard! Thanks for the fogging info though exactly what I wanted to hear, seeing as though oakleys won't go with the rest of my riders4riders kit how are the soldiers shredz? You know I don't wanna get all hot n foggy when it's like gnarly you know :laugh:

I am aware spy is not a board specific company


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have both the Soldiers and VonZipper Feenoms...very similar, except my Soldiers tend to fog a bit more. I'm a big guy who tends to sweat alot so all of my goggles fog to some extent but the Spy's seem to do it a bit more. Of course if you can get them for super cheap go ahead... that's why I got them myself as a back up when I broke the strap on my Feenoms towards the end of last season with a trip coming up that week...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Spy has a lot of good lens choices.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think your best net is to just go to a store and try some different sets on to see what fits your face best. If your set on spys just go find a store that sells them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

thanx mofo's maces fit my head and seeing as though I am not ripping POW constantly and I can get them el cheapo I am going to go for it and see what happens, can always grab another a retail on the mountain if need be


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I use the Dragon maces and I've not had any problems with them so far. Super comfortable and really well made. Not for people with smaller faces though. If you really like the Dragon goggles and have a smaller face I would suggest the DXs. 
)=
Something else for everyone to consider, I'm a Field Machinist (think construction job for people with brains) and so I have to conform to OSHA safety regulations on job sites. A lot of utilities make these wipes (Magic Safety Products - Lens Cleaning) available to workers to clean safety glasses with that treat the lens with some anti-fog stuff. Works great. I never have a problem with lens fogging up anymore. And it doesn't cause the lens to distort that I've noticed. And if you think snow goggles fog bad try wearing safety glasses while you're working your ass off at 32 degree temps with windchill well bellow zero inside or around metal vessels that run in the 400 degree temp range. lol 
Those of course are commercially marketed and thus very expensive but it gives you an idea what to look for.


----------

